# SQLite mit JavaFX



## Sam96 (27. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Anwendung mit Java geschrieben bei der ich einen kleinen Musikladen verwalten möchte. Ich habe dazu:

Singles
Alben
Ausgestellte Singles
Ausgestellte Sammlungen (in denen sich mehrere Singles befinden)

Ich möchte nun in zwei Tabellen des Detailsfensters jeweils die ausgestellten Singles und Sammlungen anzeigen lassen. Dies funktioniert soweit auch. Allerdings sollen Singles, die in Sammlungen vorkommen und ausgestellt sind, nicht angezeigt werden.

Beispiel:

Single1 befindet sich auch in Sammlung1. Jetzt wird Single1 in "Ausgestellte Singles" und Sammlung1 in "ausgestellte Sammlungen" angezeigt. Es soll aber nur Sammlung1 in "Ausgestellte Sammlungen" vorkommen. Single1 soll nicht in "ausgestellte Singles" erscheinen.
Würde sich Single1 nicht in der Sammlung befinden, sollte Single1 natürlich in "Ausgestellte Singles" erscheinen.

Hab ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt? Scheint etwas zu kompliziert für mich zu sein. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung um es anzuzeigen?

LG Sam


----------



## Joose (30. Mrz 2016)

Das Problem sollte sich mit den richtigen SELECTs lösen lassen.
Bei den Singles darfst du nur diese selektieren welche nicht Teil einer Sammlung sind. Da du keine Angaben zu deinen Tabellen gemacht hat kann man nicht mehr dazu sagen.


----------

